# Canine dental powder??



## Sue_C. (Feb 3, 2012)

I was talking to one of the vets yesterday and she didn't know what I was talking about when I asked if they had this powder to help prevent tarter build up. I am sure it was on this forum that I read about it...does anyone know what it is called? they said that if it is available, they will get it in for me.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

To help keep teeth clean, there are several products dog owners use..

Tropiclean

Plaque Attack

Fragaria Vesca pellets.

Research each to see which you might prefer.

Hope this helps.

Lizzie


----------



## Mona (Feb 3, 2012)

PerioSupport is the stuff many from the forum here have tried in the past. I bought 6 containers myself, and have went through one and 1/2 already. I started right after Abby's mouth surgery so hoping it will keep everything under control from here on in. I cannot see any difference at all in my one older dog, but her teeth are absolutely HORRIBLE! She has an appointment for next Wednesday to get hers done. Mokey's are OK, so I am hoping that the Perio will keep his good too.

I also came across soething else I thought interesting. It is a liquid. You squirt one spray into their mouth once a day and that is it. I bought one bottle, and was thinking I might like to use that as it seems easier. The only thing is, you are not supposed to let them have anything to eat or drink one half hour before or after giving the spray. It is called Leba III


----------



## Becky (Feb 3, 2012)

I started using Perio Support after reading about it here on the Forum. I currently have two dogs on it. They've recently been to the vet and neither have bad tarter build up. So, it will be interesting to see what they are like when they go back to the vet at the end of this year.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! I brush my min pins teeth, but she still has a tartar build up, and bad breath...so wanted to try something before her regular visit to the vet in May.

I have the Tropic Clean gel and mouthwash, and neither seems to be doing anything...and have been using it for a year or more. Time to give something else a go.


----------



## Flying minis (Feb 3, 2012)

The Perio support is working on my chihuahua. She has really bad tartar build up, but is so small we don't want to put her under anesthesia again (she had one cleaning about 2 years ago) plus she has a liver shunt. So I started the perio support. I noticed that my other chi, who has better teeth, seems to have gotten to looking better faster, I think it's just taking longer wtih the one thats really bad. She's been on it, on and off, for about 2 months, but really on it every single day for a month. In that month, I've noticed that the tartar has lightened. I think if you had a cleaning, it would be great after that to keep tartar off, but if you don't have a cleaning it looks to me like it's going to take quite a while to get the tartar knocked down - but to me, that's ok, I'll keep giving it to her, and if she continues to progress like she has, then it will avoid another cleaning.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 4, 2012)

I am very lucky as both my dogs love to chew on nylabones and it has kept both their teeth/gums very healthy. Radar is now 11 and the vet is amazed at the condition of his teeth and gums...they are sparkly white with no tartar at all. I often thought about flouride drops since I have well water...this probably wouldn't be a bad idea for myself either.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi All, I am the original poster about the canine dental powder. I have tested this product for quite a few months now and still love it. I have some recommendations for all of you as to how to use it. First, I found that by following the directions, I was going through quite a bit of powder since I have 6 dogs so I tried some modification as to the directions for use to conserve powder without sacrificing effect. The product I use is "perio support", I get it from my vet, you can get it on Amazon at a decent price. Rather than measure, I open the sprinkle side of the container and shake it all over the top of my dogs dry food in the dish, kind of like how you would apply 10x sugar on the top of a bundt cake for aprox amount (I don't measure any more).

Initially I only gave my dogs the powder and did no brushing.... After a month I added once a week tooth brushing using a human tooth brush and CET chicken flavored doggie toothpaste... The powder had calmed the gums down enough to take the sensitivity out of brushing and I didn't get any gum bleeding doing that. Dogs love the toothpaste, it has enzyme action and they line up for me to brush their teeth... After several months now my dogs teeth and gums are looking remarkable. Most of my dogs have been professionally cleaned a couple of times over the last few years, but they all would still build very heavy tartar within a year and they all developed gingivitis very quickly in spite of brushing frequently. Three of my dogs are chinese cresteds and in spite of professional cleaning, hand scaling and brushing, they lost many teeth (typical of the breed) All my chew bones heavily and still had dental issues, we have well water and I feed a high quality food. Most of the issues were on the top upper molars but even the canines were heavy with tartar.

PS. I think by sprinkling all over the food, more gets in contact with the teeth.... my next test will be to see if it works better wetting a tooth brush and dipping the brush in the powder and applying directly to the teeth... hmmmm.

This powder is cleaning all the teeth in all of my dogs mouths and has even cleaned the horrible gross teeth on my one crested I am unable to get knocked out for a pro dental due to his heart issues. He would knock you down with his breath, and now it is sweet and his teeth are white. I can't wait to show my vet next time he goes.

Anyway... best wishes. this product has worked very well in my house. I do think it softens the tartar and the brushing once a week helps erode the tartar off. I did notice when I did a bit of hand scaling on their teeth when I groomed, that they were not sensitive and the stuff just scraped off. :yeahI used to work for a vet and did dental cleanings on dogs, this is the first over the counter product I have been impressed with enough to recommend. It works well for my guys anyway,.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sue, ask them if they can get Wysong Denta-treat powder in for you. When I was managing the global in Halifax it was my MOST reccomended product because it really works and animals reallyl like it! For bad plaque buildup I recommend applying it with a finger or toothbrush and for maintenance I recommend putting it in its own dish or under the food in the bowl as they lick it up after they eat instead of swallowing it with their kibble and not having it reach the teeth. I've also recommended it for picky eaters as dogs usually can be inticed to eat when something smells really yummy and this stuff does! If they can't get that in try Natures Dentist powder... its a similar product but I'm not quite as familiar with its results as I just liked the other stuff much better! Its worth a trip to Halifax or New Minas if your vet can't get it, or call Global in Halifax and have some mailed to you, they will do it!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Feb 5, 2012)

Did I mention it contains probiotics that aid with digestion? All around great product couldn't recommend it enough!


----------



## Mona (Mar 12, 2012)

My Mom tried that for her dog, and it really didn't do anything for her.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting topic since I just spent over $500 for my daughters' two Papillons teeth cleaning. More to do a 3 lb dog than a 1000 lb horse....makes no sense to me.

Jan


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 14, 2012)

I used to work for a vet and it is quite the procedure to clean the teeth... anesthesia... preblood work... and cleaning and pulling all those teeth. There are vets that way over charge for this procedure... $500 for two dogs is really reasonable if the teeth are really bad. For a hand scaling, that is rather high. The dental products are not a cure all nor do they replace a professional cleaning by your vet, they do however work very well, reduce the inflamation of the gums and with brushing, do eliminate a good bit of tartar over time.

I tried this product with and without brushing and without brushing I really didn't see the results. I would recommend you use the powder for a month, and then add the brushing, since brushing initially on inflamed gums can make the problem worse. The product has probiotics in it. I am going to try some direct application of the product and post back what I find. If I can make my dog more comfortable and eliminate and soften some if not all the tartar, then I support this product. I have tried sprays, and cleaning pads and many products over the years and the perio support powder combined with brushing is the best I have tried thus far. For horses, they rasp the teeth, but my vet does not do the cleaning with a ultrasonic device and on dogs, they use the sonics to get below the gum line. I have chinese cresteds and even with 5 day average brushing on my dogs and cleaning once a year by the vet, they were losing teeth at an alarming rate. This breed is known for dental issues. Since I have started using the perio support, my dogs teeth are improving steadily. I wish I had before and after photos. Best wishes.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a very timely post for me. My Cocker Spaniel has just had his teeth cleaned ($300) and I am wondering if there was anything new around I could use to keep the tartar from returning so fast. I've used an add to drinking water product previously which didn't seem to do anything and a squirt in the mouth product which wasn't effective either. Tried brushing with nice chicken flavoured toothpaste .......not worth the trauma it caused this poor tender little flower.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 15, 2012)

Helicopter said:


> This is a very timely post for me. My Cocker Spaniel has just had his teeth cleaned ($300) and I am wondering if there was anything new around I could use to keep the tartar from returning so fast. I've used an add to drinking water product previously which didn't seem to do anything and a squirt in the mouth product which wasn't effective either. Tried brushing with nice chicken flavoured toothpaste .......not worth the trauma it caused this poor tender little flower.


Helicopter, this stuff works best just following a pro cleaning. You will love it. Amazon has it. Adair


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 15, 2012)

There is a Global Pet shop in the Mall now, so will go and pick up some of that Denta-treat powder...then, if that isn't doing the trick, I shall ask my vet if they can get the Perio-support for me.

Thanks again guys!!!


----------

